# The 5th Commandment and Mothers' Day



## Wannabee (May 10, 2009)

Providentially I preached on Ephesians 6:1-3 this morning. How fitting on Mothers' Day. I'm not huge on changing my sermons for holidays, but since the passage fit well I did put a Mothers' Day twist on it. 

Something we all could benefit from is to write a tribute to our parents. In our victimization and entitlement culture this can go a long way in removing crutches, shaking shackles and freeing us from excuses that impeded our walks. In writing a tribute we don't ignore the challenges or difficulties we've had with our parents, but bring the proper perspective to the table so that we honor our parents for the work they did and the influence they were in our lives. It's not a divine suggestion to honor and obey our parents, it's a mandate. If you're not doing so then, simply put, you're in sin. Often the fifth commandment is simply ignored as inconvenient or irrelevant to us today. Such offhanded neglect of God's will is grievous and should be repented of.

I have been guilty of failing to honor my parents as I should. My father passed away years ago, but there are still ways I can and have sought to honor him. My mother is living, and this week I worked on a special tribute for her. I've framed it and will be sending it to her this week. If I can, I'll put a picture here. I used this for the conclusion of today's sermon.


> A Tribute to my mom, Jody Johnson,
> prepared Mother’s Day, May 10th, 2009​
> Dear Mom,
> There is no better way to start this letter. The simple word, “Mom,” is so pregnant with meaning. Not just anyone can be a mom. Any woman that can give birth can be a mother. It’s not just bearing a child; but bearing with a child. It’s not just providing for a child, but loving a child. It’s not bound in the temporal relationship, but in the giving of one’s self for the good of another. It’s not just in the teaching of a child, but in building their character. When I consider the significance of these things I find that considering what you have been in my life parallels these blessings one has in a mom.
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful, Joe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ewenlin (May 10, 2009)

wow.

Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## BJClark (May 11, 2009)

I could not get through that without tears..what a wonderful letter to your mom. Thank you for sharing your love and appreciation for her with us.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that! Beautiful.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------

